# tarjeta de audio y Labview 7



## yushiro (May 15, 2010)

Que tal, disculpen espero me puedan ayudar, estoy intentanto visualizar por separado los dos canales que presenta la entrada estereo del microfono de la tarjeta de sonido, actualmente me estoy guiando un poco por un ejemplo que viene en el Labview 7 para adquirir la voz que entra y desplegarla en un osciloscopio, pero ocupe ver los dos canales por separado y e ahi mi duda les agradesco su ayuda.


----------



## HADES (May 15, 2010)

saudos, no se pero no entiendo (yo por lo menos) que es lo que estan tratando de hacer digo por que no se si tienes problemas para visualizar un osciloscopio casero con interfaz de tarjeta de sonido y esta a la PC es eso??

PD.Continuare cuando respondas salu2


----------



## yushiro (May 15, 2010)

Que tal, agradesco tu ayuda, lo que pretendo hacer es un osciloscopio de dos canales, por lo cual utilizo la entrada del microfono de la tarjeta de sonido que es estereo, osea dos señales van ahi, pero me estoy guiando para adquirir datos de un ejemplo que viene en el Labview 7, en el cual se puede grabar la voz y se muestra la grafica en 2D de la señal que esta entrando, pero ahi se ve solo 1 señal y yo ocupo ver por separado cada señal de la entrada del microfono.


----------



## HADES (May 15, 2010)

mmm claro bueno te redirijo con este link seria mejor hacer tus preguntas en ese tema, ya que ese tema gira en torno a todo eso los amigos ahi te pueden asesorar mejor:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/osciloscopio-pc-pcb-36278/

PD.Y si eso pense que era!!salu2


----------



## Alekvasb (Jun 10, 2010)

Yo quiero aprovechar este foro para preguntar unas cosas, ya que también trabajo con Labview y con la tarjeta de audio, pero  para tomar mediciones de un acelerometro....

El objetivo es verificar si se puede usar labview y el acelerometro como apoyo en la comunicación para personas con discapacidad del habla...

Las personas objetivo, son aquellas que no pueden hablar pero tienen movimiento en sus cuerdas vocales...

Con el acelerometro tomamos una lectura de 2 canales ó ejes del mocimiento y lo llevamos a Labview para analisis..

Tomamos dos lecturas una patrón y otra a comparar...


Para Labview estamos mirando la posibilidad de trabajar con unos plugins TDM para enlazar a Excel...

Con los write to lvm, hemos sacado las lecturas, pero talvés con los TDM sea más fácil porque viene con funciones especificas para manejo de archivos...


/*/*/*/*/*/*/



Las dudas son las siguientes...

Hemos estado trabajando con el microfono en vez del acelerometro (asumimos que si la comparación sale ok con voz debe funcionar igual con el acelerometro), ¿eso está bien en la metodología?


Al ir avanzando en la construcción del programa final, encontramos varias alternativas para enlazar Labview y Excel, Con write to file es sencillo, hay otro para crear reportes en excell pero es muy enredado y con TDM,  tendríamos funciones propias de trabajar con celdas y columnas; la idea es algo estable pero sencillo de implementar, ¿qué nos aconseja?



Estamos realizando la comparación en excel con condicionales...
Generamos dos columnas, una patrón o de calibración, la segunda es la que vamos a comparar para determinar qué quiere decir el paciente,  y luego aplicamos un comparador de la forma:

Si (A1==B1, 1) aplicando a cada valor de las columnas esa formula.
Esto nos da un 1 cuando el valor se repite en el mismo instante de tiempo y  0 sino es igual..
Al final sumamos esos valores para decidir si la lectura es igual o no a la medición de control...

¿Esto es adecuado o nos sugieren otra forma?


Agradezco sus opiniones, 


Mil gracias.


----------

